# could you recommend html/css editor?



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

which application would you recommend for developing html/css?

a basic editor is fine, but these necessary:
- an instant preview
- link to local files

i have used liveweave.com, which is fine, useful features and i dont need much more. But a problem is that i cant link to local files. 

either paid or free application, both are fine. i would rather not use wysiwyg editors though.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Have a look at Notepad++ it is free and will launch your code in any of the browsers installed on your computer. There are several plugins for it that enhance its abilities and it is not wysiwyg.


----------



## NegativeKelvin (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, Notepad++ is a great tool. It also has syntax highlighting for just about every language out there, and it will ask if you want to reload a file when another program changes it. You don't have to reopen it like on normal Notepad


----------



## jonabyte_ii (Dec 22, 2008)

If you are using cpanel, there is a code editor in the file manager. I have used this for some minor edits and it works well. 
Just make sure you backup, since you are editing live files.


----------



## COBOLdinosaur (Sep 9, 2001)

Using the editor is cpanel makes me cringe. One mistake could crash your site. That is something I would NEVER recommend even to a very experienced developer.


----------



## FixmyPCStore (Jul 14, 2014)

I've been really enjoying Sublime Text. Tons of great options available and it has a FTP client for direct implementation of files. Check it out.


----------



## thefasninja (Nov 30, 2013)

I agree with you. Notepad ++ a free source code editor which supports several programming languages running under the MS Windows environment.


NegativeKelvin said:


> Yes, Notepad++ is a great tool. It also has syntax highlighting for just about every language out there, and it will ask if you want to reload a file when another program changes it. You don't have to reopen it like on normal Notepad


----------

